# GA16DE turbo manifold options?



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm still leaning toward stuffing in an SR20DET, but I figure I might as well examine all my options. I was wondering what kinds of options I have as far as pre-fab turbo manifolds go and where I might find them? I search and find various reference, but mostly are custom deals. 

Alternately, does anyone know where I can get my hands on a 3/8" exhaust flange for the GA16, or would this be something I'd have to have done at the machine shop?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hotshot.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *hotshot. *


http://www.hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm

You might be able to buy just the manifold...can't hurt to call them


----------



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

Arghh, I hate kits 

Honestly though, I really do enjoy building parts and systems and each new project brings the need for more and better tools. Slapping on a turbo kit is nice if the desired end result is a quick, easy way to make a faster car, but I get a large part of my enjoyment from spending hours in the garage, and the outcome just happens to be a faster car. You know that old cliche: "It's not the destination that matters, it's the journey"


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

They'll seel you the manifold (apparently) for $800. 

Or, you can go Protech (www.protechfabrications.com) and get the QG18 manifold (which fits the GA16) for $415 shipped. The Hotshot is technically superior, but budgetarily unattainable for me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> *but budgetarily unattainable for me. *


budgetarily? Alright, is that you Dubya?


----------



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

LOL, they want $800 for a *manifold*?? Someone is smoking some crack over there. What did they do, send it out to some small village in the Himalayas to be hand-carved out of exotic alloys? Damn, looks like it's time to bust out the MIG welder and some mandrel U-bends. Really though, I took a look at the picture at the Hotshot site and really have to wonder exactly what those guys are thinking.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dreadsword said:


> *They'll seel you the manifold (apparently) for $800.
> 
> Or, you can go Protech (www.protechfabrications.com) and get the QG18 manifold (which fits the GA16) for $415 shipped. The Hotshot is technically superior, but budgetarily unattainable for me. *


we don't know for sure if the ports match dude.....sure, it bolts up, but the ports may not match...........that's a lot to spend to see if they match up.


----------

